# Natalia Avelon: vorsicht bissig!



## Q (24 Aug. 2012)

Cool und bissig wurde es bei den First Step Awards 2012 in Berlin, als Natalia Avelon über den roten Teppich lief.


Die Schauspielerin und Sängerin erschien dort in einem besonders wilden Look. Der absolute Hingucker war ihr schwarzes T-Shirt, das mit dem Druck eines wütigen Hundes versehen war. Die Schnauze und die scharfen Zähne des Kampfhundes standen auf den ersten Blick fast so sehr im Mittelpunkt wie Natalia Avelon selbst.


Angst brauchte man aber keine zu haben. Die Schauspielerin strahlte fröhlich - und keineswegs bissig - in die Objektive der Fotografen. Neben ihrem spektakulären Shirt war auch ihr restliches Outfit absolut cool. So trug sie zum Oberteil eine kurze Jeans, dazu einen hellbraunen Ledergürtel. Das Shirt steckte lässig in der Hose. 



Ihr sommerlich strahlender Beauty-Look milderte das wilde Flair ihres Outfits etwas. Ihr braunes Haar trug sie offen in leichten Wellen. Der helle Teint der Schönen strahlte. Das Grund-Make-up und das Augen-Make-up hatte Natalia Avelon natürlich gehalten. Das Highlight beim Beauty-Look war ihr leuchtender, roter Lippenstift, der das Lächeln der deutsch-polnischen Schauspielerin betonte und dem ansonsten eher dunklen Look Farbe brachte.


Die strahlend rote Farbe peppte das Styling auf und brachte den nötigen Hauch Fröhlichkeit in den Look, damit die provokante Seite nicht zu sehr die Oberhand nahm. So wirkte der Look ausgewogen und Red Carpet-tauglich.




Natalia Avelon hat somit eine Mischung aus provokanter Bissigkeit und sommerlicher Frische geschaffen und trat selbstbewusst vor die Kameras.


(look der Stars)


Lust, darauf einen Blick zu werfen? Gollum hat die Bilder für uns gepostet :thumbup:


http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...otsdamer-platz-berlin-august-20-2012-25x.html


----------



## BlueLynne (24 Aug. 2012)

eben eine heiße Katze :thx:


----------

